# Frustrated from studying



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2009)

To date, I have read all of MERM (minus Math), worked the majority of MERM's 500 practice problems, all three 6-minute solutions (B&amp;D of MD and the majority of HVAC and TF), and tabbed the bejezus out of the MERM. I've written small notes to a lot of MERM's equations and even written the pages of other books to cross-reference for many sections of MERM. I've done everything but compile an equations sheet for my "binder of hope".

Here is where I am frustrated / down. I feel comfortable with the question formats from 6-minute solutions and even though I didn't get all of them correct the first time (few were correct, actually), I usually approached them with the proper method and reworked them correctly the second time. I attempted to work a few of the problems from "101 Problems" today and was completely baffled. I mean I was more than lost. In fact, I felt plain bad. 

Maybe I'm burned out of studying. Maybe I need to rework the problems I already have done. Can anyone relate to my current situation? If anyone has experienced this burn-out before, what did you do to get back on track? Any and all words of wisdom will be kindly accepted. Thanks :dunno:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't get down. It won't help. My experience was that the practice problems were much more difficult than the actual exam problems. When I took a practice exam a couple of weeks before the exam, I got totally bummed out. But, I picked myself up and decided I would do the BEST I could and go from there. It sounds like you have prepared as well as anyone could. Have faith in your efforts. I'm cheering for you.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 8, 2009)

I had a pretty similar experience as Mary. I found the practice problems to much more complicated then what I encountered on the actual exam. I also took a practice exam the week before the real deal and absolutely bombed it. At that point I was feeling pretty down. But I made a point to key in on the areas of the practice exam that I fell short on and when I did take the actual exam I felt really well prepared. I actually remember walking out of the exam feeling like it was almost to easy (which was absolute torment during the wait for results b/c I was sure the exam couldn't be that straight forward and I must have screwed everything up). Keep studying, keep going, stay sharp and you'll do fine.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

I felt the exact same way after all of the practice problems and especially the Lindberg sample exam. Then during the morning session I actually completed the 40 problems so fast I walked out with time left! If you have worked that many problems I think you will feel very comfortable during the exam. Maybe take a day or 2 to relax and get back into it. Relax the few days before the exam if you can -- it will help!!


----------



## goodal (Mar 9, 2009)

Master Slacker and I are in the same boat. Ive been studying since november. At first i was completly lost, but now on my second time through MERM, im only somewhat lost. I am about to get into the 6 minute HVAC and then do a practice test. Im counting on the real thing being at least a little easier than the MERM practice because alot of them still throw me for a loop.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think everyone (even if they don't admit it) reaches a point of information overload studying for the PE exam which causes self doubt and frustration. Take a day or a weekend to do something for yourself. Go paintballing, biking, get a massage, or whatever activity detoxes your brain. Then pick up the books again. It will get better.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 9, 2009)

I found the 6 minute solutions to be twice as hard as what was on the test. If you have studied to that extent then maybe you need to spend a few days getting things ready for the test. Go out and buy a travel kit, figure out what books you want, etc...

Take a break, one that needs to be done but a break nonetheless... I had to be very careful while studying not to burn out too soon. Think that a day off to watch a movie today could give you a week of productivity. G'luck!


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't worry about the 101 questions. I took a quick look at those while preparing last April and immediately realized that they weren't going to help much. Take a few days off and let your mind clear. Then think about all the time you have already put in to studying for the exam and what it will be like to have to do it all over again. That should be enough motivation to get back on track. Do everything you can to pass this time around. It's only a month away. I know it's easy to get burned out, but stay focused. The way you feel now is very similar to how you are going to feel after about 5 hours of the actual exam. Your performance after reaching that burnout will dictate the final outcome. You have to be able to stay focused the entire time. Thus, take advantage of your current state of mind and let it guide the rest of your preparation.

Now that the exam is only a month away, you can begin fine-tuning your preparation. Make sure you have all your references together, the MERM is tabbed, you are familiar with all the rules, etc. Work every problem like you were in the exam. Prepare for the worst exam conditions. You will probably have much less space than you are used to. We had tables that were very narrow and were at a height just below my chin. Believe me, the people setting up the rooms are concerned about the quantity of tables and chairs, not the comfort level of the people sitting at them.

Make sure you review all material that will be on the exam. Don't assume that information you studied two months ago will be fresh in your mind. Practice quickly locating information in MERM. Don't forget to study the engineering economics chapter. I almost blew it off, thinking that the problems would be easy like the ones in the NCEES exam. Not so. The problems required an understandng of the economics principles presented in the chapter. I think there were 5 or 6 economics problems on the test.

Good luck.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with everyone that responded earlier. I never even touched 101 questions or 6 min solutions. I went over the MERM and the NCEES Practice Exam, even looked over some Kaplan exam problems. Fortunately I also took a prep course alongside my personal time studying.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> Don't assume that information you studied two months ago will be fresh in your mind. Practice quickly locating information in MERM.


Very good advice. Worth repeating.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I ended up just organizing my tabs all weekend after I gave up on the 101. I think I'll just heave that fodder on the grill this weekend. What I plan on doing from now until the test is rework problems at random from "500" and the 6-Minute Solutions series. Since I've done so many once already, I can see if I remember how to approach the problems and hopefully do them correctly.

I ended up last night having a Banana Nut Bread beer and watching an MST3K movie to lift my mood. It's nice knowing that I'm not the only one a little concerned and there are others who have been through this as well. I imagine in about 30 days I'm going to flip out even more because, well, that's just what I do. Thanks again to everyone. 

Of course, that doesn't mean you have to stop with the encouraging words and all. Those always help.


----------



## Agg97 (Mar 9, 2009)

For what it's worth, I'm in sort of a similar boat as you, but have an entirely different outlook. In the last 10 weeks, I've worked most problems in the MERM Problems &amp; Solutions guide, all Three 6-Minute guides, as well as the 2001 NCEES practice test. I'm saving the 2008 version for later. I've tabbed the ever-livin' heck out of my MERM, and feel confident that I can find any formula within 30 seconds or less (most in 5 seconds or less). I've pretty much reached the "critical mass" of information that I need to know for the test. From now until April 24, my goal is to work a few problems each day to keep brushed up on my skills, and continue to read the McQuiston HVAC book. If the test were tomorrow, I'd put myself at about a 75% chance of passing. With over 6 weeks to go, I'm exactly where I want to be. Hang in there, keep doing problems (in random order as you suggest), and eventually the confidence will get there.

-Agg97


----------

